# China Massacres 50,000 Dogs



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

This is pretty screwed up..

Link to full version -->> China Kills 50,000 dogs

SHANGHAI, China (Aug. 2) - China slaughtered 50,000 dogs in a government-ordered crackdown after three people died of rabies, sparking unusually pointed criticism in state media Tuesday and an outcry from animal rights activists. Health experts said the brutal policy pointed to deep weaknesses in the health care infrastructure in China, where only 3 percent of dogs are vaccinated against rabies and more than 2,000 people die of the disease each year.

The five-day slaughter in Mouding county in Yunnan province in southwestern China ended Sunday and spared only military guard dogs and police canine units, state media reported.

Dogs being walked were seized from their owners and beaten to death on the spot, the Shanghai Daily newspaper reported. Led by the county police chief, killing teams entered villages at night creating noise to get dogs barking, then beat the animals to death, the reports said. 
View attachment 114833
View attachment 114834


Owners were offered 63 cents per animal to kill their own dogs before the teams were sent in, they said.

The killings were widely discussed on the Internet, with both legal scholars and animal rights activists criticizing them as crude and cold-blooded. The World Health Organization said more emphasis needed to be placed on rabies prevention.

About 70 percent of rural households now keep dogs, according to the Chinese Center of Disease Control and Prevention, and increased rates of dog ownership have been tied to a surge in the number of rabies cases in recent years. It said there were 2,651 reported deaths from the disease in 2004, the last year for which data was available.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

WTF?!?! wow that is crazy!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Wow...what about dogs that were allready vacinated?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Holy sh*t!! They are all or nuthin, huh? Years ago they did the same to all songbirds - killed them ALL b/c they ate the farmers crops and therefore were seen as a burden to society and did not fit into Marx' theories of communism since they did not contribute anything. They made noise day and night to scare birds and keep them flying till they dropped from the sky exhausted & them killed them.

SICK SICK SICK


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

crazy asians


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

you know they were eatten the next day at restraunts all over china.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> you know they were eatten the next day at restraunts all over china.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

If this was America, you guys would be saying "diseases are serious, only a bunch of treehugging liberals would whine about killing a few dogs for the sake of the health of millions".

Anyways, thats terrible


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> If this was America, you guys would be saying "diseases are serious, only a bunch of treehugging liberals would whine about killing a few dogs for the sake of the health of millions".
> 
> Anyways, thats terrible


No we wouldn't....


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> Dogs being walked were seized from their owners and beaten to death on the spot.


Try that with mee and i'll end up killing you, or being killed trying to.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

G23.40SW said:


> Dogs being walked were seized from their owners and beaten to death on the spot.


Try that with mee and i'll end up killing you, or being killed trying to.
[/quote]
See....THAT is more american Danny.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> Dogs being walked were seized from their owners and beaten to death on the spot.


Try that with mee and i'll end up killing you, or being killed trying to.
[/quote]
See....THAT is more american Danny.
[/quote]

And I'm not even American, I'm English


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

G23.40SW said:


> Dogs being walked were seized from their owners and beaten to death on the spot.


Try that with mee and i'll end up killing you, or being killed trying to.
[/quote]
See....THAT is more american Danny.
[/quote]

And I'm not even American, I'm English








[/quote]
I know, lol.

I'm sure in America if this went down, there would be a HUGE uprising. I know flat out my father would probably shoot someone that took his dog and killed it in this situation. I don't know what I would do.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

if some chinese motherf*cker tried to kill my dog, he would have to kill me first...plus one of my dogs is 140lbs...and he would eat some scrawny chinese bastard for his dinner.

yet another reason for the west to dislike china. i guess they were short on meat for their rations...


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats some fuked up sh*t


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> If this was America, you guys would be saying "diseases are serious, only a bunch of treehugging liberals would whine about killing a few dogs for the sake of the health of millions".
> 
> Anyways, thats terrible


You don't live in America, so why try and act like you know what would happen.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Dogs a good meal!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Puff said:


> if some chinese motherf*cker tried to kill my dog, he would have to kill me first...plus one of my dogs is 140lbs...and he would eat some scrawny chinese bastard for his dinner.
> 
> yet another reason for the west to dislike china. i guess they were short on meat for their rations...


With the ammount od people and dogs in China, you think they want to risk a huge outbreak of disease?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

WOW. I'll have to ask my friend Lucy about this. Some of her family lives in Shanghai and her step mom has a pug named Ooky. They live in a really nice high rise though. I wonder if they went and got the rich peoples dogs too?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

No, the rich are always immune to what others go through, you should know that already







oh and China is just gearing up for Walmart's winter mink coats! That is why they arnt shooting the dogs, it will ruin the coat.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> If this was America, you guys would be saying "diseases are serious, only a bunch of treehugging liberals would whine about killing a few dogs for the sake of the health of millions".
> 
> Anyways, thats terrible


Whats the point of making a backhanded dig at americans in this thread? 
Do you really hate us that much that it is nessacary to put us down even when a topic has NOTHING to do with us?

And in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA this would not happen. Because we are a civilized nation. Not a bunch of idiots that f*ck too much and don't know how to keep themselves clean and pay no consideration to trying to not spread desease.

I mean keep in mind China has enough issue with treating PEOPLE like animals. How would you expect them to treat animals? So does this kind of thing really supprise people considering the pathetic policies they have towards human and animal rights?


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Dannyboy...sometimes I like you, sometimes I hate you. This time, I hate you. Im going to start cracking Cananada in every "check out my new car" and "look at this youtube video" and "how many rbps can I put in a 20 gallon tank" thread. Then maybe youll see how seriously ANNOYING you are sometimes.

Tom


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

PygoFanatic said:


> Dannyboy...sometimes I like you, sometimes I hate you. This time, I hate you. Im going to start cracking Cananada in every "check out my new car" and "look at this youtube video" and "how many rbps can I put in a 20 gallon tank" thread. Then maybe youll see how seriously ANNOYING you are sometimes.
> 
> Tom


dont hate on all canadians because you dislike one.

im sure the rich peoples dogs didnt get killed because they probably pay to have them vacinated. you would think so at least.

i wonder if they will be selling any dog meat in my local variety store. fresh dog by the pound just arrived


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> If this was America, you guys would be saying "diseases are serious, only a bunch of treehugging liberals would whine about killing a few dogs for the sake of the health of millions".
> 
> Anyways, thats terrible


And in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA this would not happen. Because we are a civilized nation. Not a bunch of idiots that f*ck too much and don't know how to keep themselves clean and pay no consideration to trying to not spread desease.

[/quote]

Dude, there is no pleasing you, they ARE trying to control outbreaks. Wow.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

PGD...I live in metro-Detroit. It is very popular to hate on Canadians in my general area due to proximity. But I never reduce myself to bashing Canadians, even if a group of people is doing so. I have no legitimate beef with Canadians.

It seems that Dannybody is one of the most prejudiced people on this website. Which is funny because he seems to want to come off as a really free-spirited, open-minded guy. But his constant America-bashing lets people know his true colors.

If I were to bash Canada every chance I got, it would only be to get under Dannyboys skin. But (1) I dont really have that much time and (2) he likely wouldnt be as affected by my bashes as I would like him to be. So whats the point. I was just trying to illustrate how stupid he looked by saying what he said when there was to reason for him to say it.

Tom


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Fido The Great said:


> If this was America, you guys would be saying "diseases are serious, only a bunch of treehugging liberals would whine about killing a few dogs for the sake of the health of millions".
> 
> Anyways, thats terrible


And in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA this would not happen. Because we are a civilized nation. Not a bunch of idiots that f*ck too much and don't know how to keep themselves clean and pay no consideration to trying to not spread desease.

[/quote]

Dude, there is no pleasing you, they ARE trying to control outbreaks. Wow.
[/quote]


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Fido The Great said:


> if some chinese motherf*cker tried to kill my dog, he would have to kill me first...plus one of my dogs is 140lbs...and he would eat some scrawny chinese bastard for his dinner.
> 
> yet another reason for the west to dislike china. i guess they were short on meat for their rations...


With the ammount od people and dogs in China, you think they want to risk a huge outbreak of disease?
[/quote]

disease from the chinese? or the dogs??









in some regions id say the dogs are cleaner.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

That was just too easy people.


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> you know they were eatten the next day at restraunts all over china.


that is true and funny


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

i wouldn't mind getting a chance to smash them fuckers with a stick...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Fido The Great said:


> No, the rich are always immune to what others go through, you should know that already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

"hmmm...i didnt know minks come in dalmation patterns?!?!"


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Fido The Great said:


> If this was America, you guys would be saying "diseases are serious, only a bunch of treehugging liberals would whine about killing a few dogs for the sake of the health of millions".
> 
> Anyways, thats terrible


And in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA this would not happen. Because we are a civilized nation. Not a bunch of idiots that f*ck too much and don't know how to keep themselves clean and pay no consideration to trying to not spread desease.

[/quote]

Dude, there is no pleasing you, they ARE trying to control outbreaks. Wow.
[/quote]

killing dogs that are in their owners possession does not control outbreaks. getting the idiots to properly care for and vaccinate the dogs they have is. And getting the random roaming no owner dogs would be the proper way to do it. 
And your right I am hard to please. I like to see things done properly. You know use a scaple for brain surgery, not an axe or chainsaw.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> That was just too easy people.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> PGD...I live in metro-Detroit. It is very popular to hate on Canadians in my general area due to proximity. But I never reduce myself to bashing Canadians, even if a group of people is doing so. I have no legitimate beef with Canadians.
> 
> It seems that Dannybody is one of the most prejudiced people on this website. Which is funny because he seems to want to come off as a really free-spirited, open-minded guy. But his constant America-bashing lets people know his true colors.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a perfectly worded comment -cheers-


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

the dogs have less diseases then the people do


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> you know they were eatten the next day at restraunts all over china.


:laugh:







:laugh:
[/quote]

Actually, that's probably pretty accurate....


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> PGD...I live in metro-Detroit. It is very popular to hate on Canadians in my general area due to proximity. But I never reduce myself to bashing Canadians, even if a group of people is doing so. I have no legitimate beef with Canadians.
> 
> It seems that Dannybody is one of the most prejudiced people on this website. Which is funny because he seems to want to come off as a really free-spirited, open-minded guy. But his constant America-bashing lets people know his true colors.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a perfectly worded comment -cheers-
[/quote]










I love how you get so outraged by my "anti Americanism" but have yet yo call out blatant racist remarks made by certain members (who infact consider themselves devout Christians). Keep fightin the good war on your side of the 48th


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> PGD...I live in metro-Detroit. It is very popular to hate on Canadians in my general area due to proximity. But I never reduce myself to bashing Canadians, even if a group of people is doing so. I have no legitimate beef with Canadians.
> 
> It seems that Dannybody is one of the most prejudiced people on this website. Which is funny because he seems to want to come off as a really free-spirited, open-minded guy. But his constant America-bashing lets people know his true colors.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a perfectly worded comment -cheers-
[/quote]










I love how you get so outraged by my "anti Americanism" but have yet yo call out blatant racist remarks made by certain members (who infact consider themselves devout Christians). Keep fightin the good war on your side of the 48th








[/quote]

I gotta agree with danny here. there are a few members who claim to be devout christians but then in the next sentence talk about "nuking" human beings as if killing 'roaches...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

if its all stray dogs i d say go for it, you dont need

all those unfixed dogs running around breeding and

spreeding a new virus that mutated and is stronger

and unaffected by the medicines we have now causing

the new plage, kill em and burn the carcasses.

personaly owned dogs they should have just made

manditory to fix and vaccinate


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

It's amazing that in AMerica DOg's are considered man's best friends, and in other countries they are beaten and eaten. Are their laws against people eating dogs in America, and are they enforced?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> if its all stray dogs i d say go for it, you dont need
> 
> all those unfixed dogs running around breeding and
> 
> ...


Its too hard to enforce on 1 billion people. Just beat down all the dogs instead


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Fargo said:


> It's amazing that in AMerica DOg's are considered man's best friends, and in other countries they are beaten and eaten. Are their laws against people eating dogs in America, and are they enforced?


A lot of people in Korea eat dogs. It's particulary popular with men in summer when it supposedly increases men's stamina and sexual prowess.

It's called "boshingtang" or the direct translation is "health stew".

My wife's parents house is near a dog farm. One Sunday morning when visiting them, their house is near Namwon City, I got up to take a leak and heard this insane howling and wailing. Up until that point I was unaware that there was a dog farm just up the road. Needless to say they were slaughtering some of the dogs.

Its pretty gross. The dogs are hung up by their hind legs and then beaten with clubs to "soften" the meat. Supposedly the adrenaline the dogs produce during this beating makes the meat more "potent" so the longer the dog suffers the better.... It's really barbaric....Also, sometimes the dog farmers use a blow torch on the dogs after the beating but while the dogs are still living to get rid of the hair.

Horrible...but what can I do...I just refuse to eat dog stew....

Jay


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

yet another reason to get rid of that country...

the longer they suffer the more potent the meat is? holy sh*t, have they ever heard of science? or do they enjoy being that stupid??

we should hang some koreans up by their legs and beat them until they die. then sell their gallbladders to chinese doctors for medicine...


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Puff said:


> yet another reason to get rid of that country...
> 
> the longer they suffer the more potent the meat is? holy sh*t, have they ever heard of science? or do they enjoy being that stupid??
> 
> we should hang some koreans up by their legs and beat them until they die. then sell their gallbladders to chinese doctors for medicine...


mmmm...this is South Korea not North Korea...

I didn't expect such a vehement response..







it's cruel but I believe the perception among younger Koreans is changing. Also, most Korean girls and women I know don't eat dog stew and are put off by it....including my wife...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

this wouldnt have happened if they didnt eat the fckn dogs in the first place!



Puff said:


> yet another reason to get rid of that country...
> 
> the longer they suffer the more potent the meat is? holy sh*t, have they ever heard of science? or do they enjoy being that stupid??
> 
> we should hang some koreans up by their legs and beat them until they die. then sell their gallbladders to chinese doctors for medicine...


ur talking about lack of science in china? ur kidding me right?

imagine walking ur dog and having it beat to death by "authorities" and having no controll over it...wow id be pissed


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

This is seriously fucked up. Id love to see someone come and try to beat my dog while I was there, they would no doubt have to kill me first. I never had a problem with China till now. Hopefully rabies or whatever epicdemic comes through and kills that entire fucked up excuse of a civilization.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> This is seriously fucked up. Id love to see someone come and try to beat my dog while I was there, they would no doubt have to kill me first.


Same here, and I dont even have a dog! But I remember the pics of you , and I wouldnt let anyone kill him







(actually, I dont think youd have any problems, your dog would eat most policemen).


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> yet another reason to get rid of that country...
> 
> the longer they suffer the more potent the meat is? holy sh*t, have they ever heard of science? or do they enjoy being that stupid??
> 
> we should hang some koreans up by their legs and beat them until they die. then sell their gallbladders to chinese doctors for medicine...


mmmm...this is South Korea not North Korea...

I didn't expect such a vehement response..







it's cruel but I believe the perception among younger Koreans is changing. Also, most Korean girls and women I know don't eat dog stew and are put off by it....including my wife...
[/quote]

its good to hear that the younger generations are starting to change their approach. this is why i like thailand. the thais love all animals. some chinese guy was caught trying to smuggle 300-400 dogs over the northern border to sell to restaraunts in china...the border patrol caught him...called the police..and i believe the police killed the guy because they were so angry. unfortunately it led to the local animal shelters in northern thailand having a severe shortage of food because of this greedy bastard. but he got what was coming to him. i made my dad donate a bunch of cash to the northern shelters to help feed the dogs. poor things.

sorry if i came accross a bit rough jaejae...im just a HUGE lover of animals, especially dogs. they are my favourite animal hands down, and the thought of some heartless f*cks beating them with sticks and making them suffer because of their perceived medical properties makes me incredibly angry. like madder than if some douchebag crashed into my car and drove off...it just pulls the wrong chord in my mind.lol. my bad.hahaha. just the thought of it severely angers me.

sorry for the overly rough response buddy  no harm meant, just wrote off the top of my head when i was really pissed off.lol. i know it happens, and obviously ever culture has their own beliefs, i just feel that some of them are totally stupid and unjustified.

where's PETA when you need them?hahahaha


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> This is seriously fucked up. Id love to see someone come and try to beat my dog while I was there, they would no doubt have to kill me first.


Same here, and I dont even have a dog! But I remember the pics of you , and I wouldnt let anyone kill him







(actually, I dont think youd have any problems, your dog would eat most policemen).
[/quote]








I dont know he looks tough but he's afraid of loud noises, plastic bags and water so he might be out of luck.

The thing about Korea and beating the dogs for adrenaline in the meat... yup I feel the same way about Korea as I do China in my previous post. No offense met JaeJae and I appreciate your rebellion against such practices, but that fact that kind of thing happens is disturbing, and no very becoming of your country/society.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

mike and i are going to rise up against teh chinese and koreans with our massive hounds and sort them out!!!lmao


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Puff said:


> mike and i are going to rise up against teh chinese and koreans with our massive hounds and sort them out!!!lmao


Damn straight. I think we need to rally up a group of well trained K-9s and take China by storm. Id love to see a police officer beat a dog to death when hes got 3 or 4 pits hanging off his amrs and a bullmastiff standing ontop of him.







Lets form the army Puff.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

well i got an irish wolfhound mix that is bloody huge. im sure he could be good for intimidation.lol

ill also arm the smaller dogs to unleash 'turds of fury' at the chinese border!!

and also, i know korea and china are both quite advanced technology and science wise...but i still ahve to laugh at "modern" countries that still think eating tiger penis and bear gallbladder makes them stronger or sexier.lol. seriously, where's the common sense? and why hasnt any chinese or korean science institute tested it? i always have to laugh at the chinese guy who eats ground up tiger penis.

"dude...you arent getting stronger or going to be able to shag the ladies for longer...but you DID just eat a c*ck!!!!"


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> PGD...I live in metro-Detroit. It is very popular to hate on Canadians in my general area due to proximity. But I never reduce myself to bashing Canadians, even if a group of people is doing so. I have no legitimate beef with Canadians.
> 
> It seems that Dannybody is one of the most prejudiced people on this website. Which is funny because he seems to want to come off as a really free-spirited, open-minded guy. But his constant America-bashing lets people know his true colors.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a perfectly worded comment -cheers-
[/quote]










I love how you get so outraged by my "anti Americanism" but have yet yo call out blatant racist remarks made by certain members (who infact consider themselves devout Christians). Keep fightin the good war on your side of the 48th








[/quote]

Thanks for the kind words Mr. Eggs!

I didnt call you racist, I called you prejudiced, which you clearly are. And you cant say that I havent called out people for making blatantly racist remarks. Check the "Why people hate cops" thread before using untrue statements to classify my actions. And Im not fighting any "good" war. You are the one who seems to be waging a verbal war against America. So I insist Dannyboy, YOU continue fightin' the good war. God knows you do enough of it. I like how you show no remorse for your hatred and prejudice against America and its citizens in your response...

Tom


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Were these people visiting that spot where they just caught the alligator?









" after three people died of rabies "

Are you friggin kidding me? What morons. I thought our education system was bad...


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

Tom, I quoted DIppy Eggs, not you.

I actually paddle with Americans a lot of times, and let them KEEP ME FROM DROWNING. Lol. I have a lot of problems with America, but not so many with Americans. And there is a big difference there. I have a lot of problems with Canada too, I dont go around kicking people in the balls all day, actually I would say in my INTERpersonal life, I am quite a progressive and peaceful citizen. Poilitics, like religion, are mere personal issues that I do not use in my judgement of peeope unless they take it to an extreme level.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Puff said:


> well i got an irish wolfhound mix that is bloody huge. im sure he could be good for intimidation.lol
> 
> ill also arm the smaller dogs to unleash 'turds of fury' at the chinese border!!
> 
> ...


Puff, as far as I know there has been a study by a notealbe academic from Seoul National University, the most prestigious college in Korea, and according to the research he went on record to say that the perceived aphrodisiac and stamina causing effects attributed to dog meat is in fact a falacy. That being said I don't know if anything was ever done about it. I do know however that eating dog was outlawed in Korea some time back. It was then that the dish changed its name from dog soup/stew to today's "health stew". Right now there are a number of groups trying to unban the sale of dog meat (something that was in fact never enforced by the authorities in the first place probably because half of the fuckers that eat dog meat are the guys in the government, the 30 or 40 something guys)

If you are interested to read more look at http://www.koreananimals.org/index.htm

Just a warning...some of the pics and videos, especially of Moran Market (close to where I work) is rather unsettling...

I love dogs and cats, have done all my life and personally couldn't eat dog stew or drink cat "wine". If other people want to eat whatever it's there choice. I just firmly beleive that as human beings we have a responsibility to treat animals "humanely". If dogs are to be eaten then it should be done as painlessly as possible. This is just my opinion.

Jay

Here is an up to date article and video http://www.koreananimals.org/dogslaughter2005.htm


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I have a lot of problems with America, but not so many with Americans.


Me too.

And what I dont get is the universal fact that dogs are pack animals, very social, and people-friendly. Doesn't that strike any personal feelings with these people? I just cant imagine living in Korea or China near anything like that, I'd end up in jail or dead over a friggin dog!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

jaejae said:


> well i got an irish wolfhound mix that is bloody huge. im sure he could be good for intimidation.lol
> 
> ill also arm the smaller dogs to unleash 'turds of fury' at the chinese border!!
> 
> ...


Puff, as far as I know there has been a study by a notealbe academic from Seoul National University, the most prestigious college in Korea, and according to the research he went on record to say that the perceived aphrodisiac and stamina causing effects attributed to dog meat is in fact a falacy. That being said I don't know if anything was ever done about it. I do know however that eating dog was outlawed in Korea some time back. It was then that the dish changed its name from dog soup/stew to today's "health stew". Right now there are a number of groups trying to unban the sale of dog meat (something that was in fact never enforced by the authorities in the first place probably because half of the fuckers that eat dog meat are the guys in the government, the 30 or 40 something guys)

If you are interested to read more look at http://www.koreananimals.org/index.htm

Just a warning...some of the pics and videos, especially of Moran Market (close to where I work) is rather unsettling...

I love dogs and cats, have done all my life and personally couldn't eat dog stew or drink cat "wine". If other people want to eat whatever it's there choice. I just firmly beleive that as human beings we have a responsibility to treat animals "humanely". If dogs are to be eaten then it should be done as painlessly as possible. This is just my opinion.

Jay

Here is an up to date article and video http://www.koreananimals.org/dogslaughter2005.htm
[/quote]

thanks for that link jay 

ive been in parts of asia where you see dogs hanging in butcher shop windows. needless to say i wasnt a happy tourist!lmao.

hopefully with this new generation they will put the pet eating behind them and get on with it.

obviously i cant complain too much because i eat meat. but being from teh west ive always grown up viewing dogs and cats as valued members of my family, not as an entree.lol.

sorry again for my lil' outburst. i just get very worked up thinking about a bunch of assholes either raising dogs for meat, or beating them to death with sticks.

im the kind of guy who will go up and lip off some asshole that hits his dog or leaves it in his car. even get mildly physical if the guy doesnt seem to care. im really gone off at some ignorant ppl, so when i hear of dogs...pets, family members, being beaten to death it gets me upset.lol.

id rather see some Falun gong get beated down then some innocent doggies.lol


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

acestro said:


> I have a lot of problems with America, but not so many with Americans.


Me too.

And what I dont get is the universal fact that dogs are pack animals, very social, and people-friendly. Doesn't that strike any personal feelings with these people? I just cant imagine living in Korea or China near anything like that, I'd end up in jail or dead over a friggin dog!
[/quote]

Yeah, it was something that really bothered me at first. I am a little embarassed to say that I have become a little desensitized about the whole thing. My parent's in law never eat dog and my wife hasn't eat dog since she was a little girl. You know outta sight outta mind....I try not to think about it too much because I get pissed off and depressed. I have kept dogs for years, my 17 year old maltese died 3 years ago... and I could never ever be OK with eating a dog or drinking a cat for that matter...

Jay


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

jaejae said:


> I gotta agree with danny here. there are a few members who claim to be devout christians but then in the next sentence talk about "nuking" human beings as if killing 'roaches...


I know some do that, but me? where? I sided with Israel, on their fight, but I never said I want to see violence.. I just see their side.. I don't think I ever posted anything about 'nuking' anyone, or any country? I don't want to see that.. I do think that rightful justice is a great thing though, don't you? (not that I have all the info on anything to say)
There are many different Christians out there, though, in different places in their life. None are perfect.
I'm not upset at anyone-please, just curious>?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> I love how you get so outraged by my "anti Americanism" but have yet yo call out blatant racist remarks made by certain members (who infact consider themselves devout Christians). Keep fightin the good war on your side of the 48th


How am I outraged? lol--Im just pointing it out that you can be very annoying sometimes--you even know it, and say it. I do even think you can be a bit racist towards Americans, in your replies. 
As far as the racist remarks by 'Christians' go, it doesn't go unnoticed..

Probably the reason I said anything in the first place is because I get a bit tweaked at you sometimes.. The first 1,000 posts where you slander America did it for me. 
Honestly, I am glad that you can have your own opinion, and I don't want you to change how you think because of me!
..I just mistakenly took it to heart, and posted that in a blind fit of rage that is all.. My bad. I see that I wasn't the only one that had the same opinion.. 
I'm sorry Danny. Even though I should not have posted those words towards you, it was how I was feeling inside.
Even though there are people who like to slander others races and countries and all of that, shouldn't the better man take the higher road and leave it go?
I should have let your comments go, granted, but I've apologized and won't do it again.
Are you willing to do the same?
One less person doing that would make a big difference!


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I gotta agree with danny here. there are a few members who claim to be devout christians but then in the next sentence talk about "nuking" human beings as if killing 'roaches...


I know some do that, but me? where? I sided with Israel, on their fight, but I never said I want to see violence.. I just see their side.. I don't think I ever posted anything about 'nuking' anyone, or any country? I don't want to see that.. I do think that rightful justice is a great thing though, don't you? (not that I have all the info on anything to say)
There are many different Christians out there, though, in different places in their life. None are perfect.
I'm not upset at anyone-please, just curious>?
[/quote]

Dippy, it's not directed at you mate....

Now how about some more pics of your sweet planted tank ....









Jay


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> If this was America, you guys would be saying "diseases are serious, only a bunch of treehugging liberals would whine about killing a few dogs for the sake of the health of millions".
> 
> Anyways, thats terrible


Whats the point of making a backhanded dig at americans in this thread? 
Do you really hate us that much that it is nessacary to put us down even when a topic has NOTHING to do with us?

*And in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA this would not happen. Because we are a civilized nation. Not a bunch of idiots that f*ck too much and don't know how to keep themselves clean and pay no consideration to trying to not spread desease. 
*

I mean keep in mind China has enough issue with treating PEOPLE like animals. How would you expect them to treat animals? So does this kind of thing really supprise people considering the pathetic policies they have towards human and animal rights?
[/quote]

oh, the irony in this comment. i'm assuming you've never walked through downtown los angeles.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Firstly, I'm Korean-American. Secondly, this is the ONLY warning I'm giving. Anymore racist remarks or ethnic bashing is not going to be tolerated in here. Grow the f*ck up and stop reinforcing the stereotype of Americans.

That's what makes me ashamed to be American sometimes. Because instead of everyone seeing the error of humans, they see the error of a race. Of course this sh*t is wrong, but who the hell gives you people the right to degrade Chinese people? Who the hell gives you the right to put yourself above Koreans? Why, because they eat dogs? I assume you all never have eaten beef, pork, lamb or chicken? Do you know what veal is? Maybe I should say that every white-american is dirtier than the f*cking cows they eat because some stupid hill-billies decided that keeping a calf inside of a box until it's muscles were so atrophied that it couldn't even walk properly would sure make for some good eatins'!

Yeah Pot, meet Kettle.

And an FYI Puff, you must not be aware that Korea is in fact one of the most technologically advanced nations in the world and that the electronics you have now are a year or more behind what Korea and Japan have. I also believe that it was a Korean corporation that developed the first amphibious tank.

Countries have their ideas of what benefits them based on myth and lore. And would you still be so fond of the Thais if you found out that they eat spicey bats? What about cobra meat because it gives stamina and endurance, just like the Koreans believe? Maybe the Thais should learn about some darn tootin' science!

In short, stop with this f*cking bigotry. First it was with the ignorant comments about islam, now asia.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Buffalo Bill said:


> Firstly, I'm Korean-American. Secondly, this is the ONLY warning I'm giving. Anymore racist remarks or ethnic bashing is not going to be tolerated in here. Grow the f*ck up and stop reinforcing the stereotype of Americans.
> 
> That's what makes me ashamed to be American sometimes. Because instead of everyone seeing the error of humans, they see the error of a race. Of course this sh*t is wrong, but who the hell gives you people the right to degrade Chinese people? Who the hell gives you the right to put yourself above Koreans? Why, because they eat dogs? I assume you all never have eaten beef, pork, lamb or chicken? Do you know what veal is? Maybe I should say that every white-american is dirtier than the f*cking cows they eat because some stupid hill-billies decided that keeping a calf inside of a box until it's muscles were so atrophied that it couldn't even walk properly would sure make for some good eatins'!
> 
> ...


Most of what you said I agree with. We shouldn't generalize based on race. But eating dogs is much worse than eating cows and what not, and just like the American cattle industry should be called out for its' abuses - but not as a sweeping indictment of Americans - any country that tolerates dog consumption should be called out - but not as a sweeping indictment of all who belong to that race. And anyone who comes to America and tries to eat dogs should be prosecuted immediately.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

ESPMike said:


> This is seriously fucked up. Id love to see someone come and try to beat my dog while I was there, they would no doubt have to kill me first.


Same here, and I dont even have a dog! But I remember the pics of you , and I wouldnt let anyone kill him







(actually, I dont think youd have any problems, your dog would eat most policemen).
[/quote]

:laugh: I dont know he looks tough but he's afraid of loud noises, plastic bags and water so he might be out of luck.

The thing about Korea and beating the dogs for adrenaline in the meat... yup I feel the same way about Korea as I do China in my previous post. No offense met JaeJae and I appreciate your rebellion against such practices, but that fact that kind of thing happens is disturbing, and no very becoming of your country/society.
[/quote]

Actually Mike, I am not Korean. My wife is however and I have lived in Korea for over 4 years now. We are actually expecting our first child this December....

Mike, I know it's upsetting but it's also important to remember that even though we may find it despicable, for many Koreans it is the same as eating beef or pork. My problem is not with Koreans eating dogs per se (although I would never do it and can't bare to think about it), it's with the methods of slaughter and the cruel and terrible abuse the dogs (and cats) go through before ending up in the pot, or the kettle..... this is my biggest gripe....it is honestly disgusting to think that animals should suffer for the pseudo-scientific reasons i mentioned before...

It's important not to generalize Mike. Koreans on the whole are a very respectable people with over 3000 years of culture, a very advanced form of writing (hanguel) as well as being a highly educated people as in modern day Korea. Korea leads the way in a number of technologies as well, even surpassing the Japanese. In my experience, they are a very proud people with very strong feelings of patriotism and nationalism. They are also very sad people as a result of years of abuse by colonial Japan as well as a civil war that left the country in ruins. Considering all they have been through, South Korea can be regarded as a miracle...Korea is now the 12th largest economy in the world and has undergone huge changes in the past 30 years.

All in all, I am very happy in Seoul. I have a wonderful Korean family and feel very comfortable in the culture.....

Anyway, I hope this clears my perspective up a little....

Jay


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Buffalo Bill said:


> Firstly, I'm Korean-American. Secondly, this is the ONLY warning I'm giving. Anymore racist remarks or ethnic bashing is not going to be tolerated in here. Grow the f*ck up and stop reinforcing the stereotype of Americans.
> 
> That's what makes me ashamed to be American sometimes. Because instead of everyone seeing the error of humans, they see the error of a race. Of course this sh*t is wrong, but who the hell gives you people the right to degrade Chinese people? Who the hell gives you the right to put yourself above Koreans? Why, because they eat dogs? I assume you all never have eaten beef, pork, lamb or chicken? Do you know what veal is? Maybe I should say that every white-american is dirtier than the f*cking cows they eat because some stupid hill-billies decided that keeping a calf inside of a box until it's muscles were so atrophied that it couldn't even walk properly would sure make for some good eatins'!
> 
> ...


Most of what you said I agree with. We shouldn't generalize based on race. But eating dogs is much worse than eating cows and what not, and just like the American cattle industry should be called out for its' abuses - but not as a sweeping indictment of Americans - any country that tolerates dog consumption should be called out - but not as a sweeping indictment of all who belong to that race. And anyone who comes to America and tries to eat dogs should be prosecuted immediately.
[/quote]

Honestly I find the thought of eating dogs just as repulsive as anyone. I have a dog myself and treat him as a child. If anyone were to try and kill my dog, I'd kill the f*cker. But stop for a second and think...what makes dog's life any more important than a cow or pig? Just because we often associate them as pets doesn't make them any more important than any other animal. If we were to ban dog consumption, then cows, pigs, chickens, etc should all be banned too.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Kain said:


> Most of what you said I agree with. We shouldn't generalize based on race. But eating dogs is much worse than eating cows and what not, and just like the American cattle industry should be called out for its' abuses - but not as a sweeping indictment of Americans - any country that tolerates dog consumption should be called out - but not as a sweeping indictment of all who belong to that race. And anyone who comes to America and tries to eat dogs should be prosecuted immediately.


Honestly I find the thought of eating dogs just as repulsive as anyone. I have a dog myself and treat him as a child. If anyone were to try and kill my dog, I'd kill the f*cker. But stop for a second and think...*what makes dog's life any more important than a cow or pig*? Just because we often associate them as pets doesn't make them any more important than any other animal. If we were to ban dog consumption, then cows, pigs, chickens, etc should all be banned too.
[/quote]

Cultural relativism does not hold up here. First of all, dogs, like cats, are carnivores, and most mammals instinctively recognize not to eat carnivores as they are furthest removed on the food chain. Second, since ancient times, man has recognized that dogs are different in that they could be bred for a larger diversity of specific tasks more than any other animal, all to improve the lot of people. On an ethical level, to take a breed that gives so many gifts to people in the sense of protection, hunting, rescue, rat control, etc. - and these gifts come out of a natural tendency to love and serve people - and then to turn around and eat the f*cker is absolutely disgusting. As far as cows and pigs go, I am trying to quit red meat because of my beefs with the cattle industry and I don't eat swine for health reasons.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

94NDTA said:


> Dogs being walked were seized from their owners and beaten to death on the spot.


Try that with mee and i'll end up killing you, or being killed trying to.
[/quote]
See....THAT is more american Danny.
[/quote]

And I'm not even American, I'm English








[/quote]
I know, lol.

I'm sure in America if this went down, there would be a HUGE uprising. I know flat out my father would probably shoot someone that took his dog and killed it in this situation. I don't know what I would do.
[/quote]

i have a rednose pit an american bulldog and full blooded staff terrier, try killing my dawgs haha youll need more then a "crew" bring guns!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

jaejae said:


> Most of what you said I agree with. We shouldn't generalize based on race. But eating dogs is much worse than eating cows and what not, and just like the American cattle industry should be called out for its' abuses - but not as a sweeping indictment of Americans - any country that tolerates dog consumption should be called out - but not as a sweeping indictment of all who belong to that race. And anyone who comes to America and tries to eat dogs should be prosecuted immediately.


Honestly I find the thought of eating dogs just as repulsive as anyone. I have a dog myself and treat him as a child. If anyone were to try and kill my dog, I'd kill the f*cker. But stop for a second and think...*what makes dog's life any more important than a cow or pig*? Just because we often associate them as pets doesn't make them any more important than any other animal. If we were to ban dog consumption, then cows, pigs, chickens, etc should all be banned too.
[/quote]

Cultural relativism does not hold up here. First of all, dogs, like cats, are carnivores, and most mammals instinctively recognize not to eat carnivores as they are furthest removed on the food chain. Second, since ancient times, man has recognized that dogs are different in that they could be bred for a larger diversity of specific tasks more than any other animal, all to improve the lot of people. On an ethical level, to take a breed that gives so many gifts to people in the sense of protection, hunting, rescue, rat control, etc. - and these gifts come out of a natural tendency to love and serve people - and then to turn around and eat the f*cker is absolutely disgusting. As far as cows and pigs go, I am trying to quit red meat because of my beefs with the cattle industry and I don't eat swine for health reasons.
[/quote]

Agreed. I've been around cattle and besides the young ones (raising veal is indeed a sick practice), I dont feel for cattle too much. Pigs can actually be quite intelligent, but the loving, loyal, pack animal award will never go to them.

I still say.... WTF?!?! THREE cases of rabies sets this off?????


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Buffalo Bill said:


> If this was America, you guys would be saying "diseases are serious, only a bunch of treehugging liberals would whine about killing a few dogs for the sake of the health of millions".
> 
> Anyways, thats terrible


Whats the point of making a backhanded dig at americans in this thread? 
Do you really hate us that much that it is nessacary to put us down even when a topic has NOTHING to do with us?

*And in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA this would not happen. Because we are a civilized nation. Not a bunch of idiots that f*ck too much and don't know how to keep themselves clean and pay no consideration to trying to not spread desease. 
*

I mean keep in mind China has enough issue with treating PEOPLE like animals. How would you expect them to treat animals? So does this kind of thing really supprise people considering the pathetic policies they have towards human and animal rights?
[/quote]

oh, the irony in this comment. i'm assuming you've never walked through downtown los angeles.
[/quote]

I was not aware that there was an instance where 50,000 healthy dogs were slaughtered in downtown LA in front of their owners eyes. Amazing that didn't make the news.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Agreed, but the 'f*ck too much' and 'dirty' comments were easily assumed to be about race.

I actually see it as an issue of government. There is more likely than not at least 3 rabies cases in LA right now.







But our legal system doesn't allow for a dog massacre as a method of... 'treatment'?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Buffalo Bill said:


> And an FYI Puff, you must not be aware that Korea is in fact one of the most technologically advanced nations in the world and that the electronics you have now are a year or more behind what Korea and Japan have. I also believe that it was a Korean corporation that developed the first amphibious tank.


you must have missed my post about how i know that china and korea are quite advanced technology wise. so your comment is uncalled for. if you had read that post then you would never have had to write that and single me out for something i had already addressed. ive been to both countries before, korea numerous times. so i dont need you to lecture me on it, when i already stated in a previous post that i KNOW about their technology, and that they own North America in that respect










on a different note.

dont bats and such carry rabies? so who's to say that the dogs were the cause? bats, rats...many animals are carriers of rabies...so why arent tens of thousands of rats and bats being slaughtered?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

acestro said:


> Agreed, but the 'f*ck too much' and 'dirty' comments were easily assumed to be about race.
> 
> I actually see it as an issue of government. There is more likely than not at least 3 rabies cases in LA right now.:laugh: But our legal system doesn't allow for a dog massacre as a method of... 'treatment'?


Well the original post did go on to how the culture looks at life in general.
there are what 5 billion people in china? They do f*ck too much.
And in recent years most of the influenza and sickness does come from that part of the country. Sars , bird flu. Because of poor sanitation that sh*t spreads quickly and unchecked. 
Thats why you allways see images of people over there wearing surgical masks. 
And rather then taking a look at how they live and spread these desease to each other they take the most extreme methods to handle their situations. Rather then vaccinating the dogs that don't have rabies. They just kill all of them. I'm sorry but that is not logical thinking. Not to me at least.
Its a cultural thing as well as a govermental thing. But either way its not really the best way of dealing with the situation. IMO. 
the culture is just very loose as to how they percive life in general. People abort their babies just because they are not male. they have next to 0 animal cruelty laws. and the ones if they do have I doubt are upheld. Morality IMO is just very lacking there.

I know the smartass answer is Well look at here blah blah blah. Well there are alot of things done here that I'm not supportive of either. But thats really not part of the discussion. We can pick apart the problems of the US in another thread.

However I don't have a problem with them eating the dogs. meat's meat. whatever. 
And if they are goign to kill all those dogs, I'd rather find out that someone at least got a meal from it then it all being for nothing.
I of course would never eat dog stew. Just not my flavor.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Puff said:


> on a different note.
> 
> dont bats and such carry rabies? so who's to say that the dogs were the cause? bats, rats...many animals are carriers of rabies...so why arent tens of thousands of rats and bats being slaughtered?


Well, rats dont carry rabies but many other animals can (raccoons, bats, etc.) and that's part of my point on how this is a horribly un-educated decision. I also think it's fair to say that and not have it be construed as racist at all. Just because they're in the stone age with some things doesn't say anything about race. Recall the alligator thread? Those folks are still waiting to get into the stone age!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Dbl post. oops


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> Dbl post. oops


I totally disagree with that statement.









But seriously, yeah they evidently have been doing a lot of f*cking, along with India.







I dont know why I try to still 'moderate', I wasn't offended by anything personally. I just think there's been the usual p-fury cases of some folks being a little insensitive and some folks being a little sensitive. I guess that's life really.

I'm actually not cool with the eating of dogs but I do agree with the fact that this massacre is ignorant (I only posted that 4 times!







).


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Puff said:


> if some chinese motherf*cker tried to kill my dog, he would have to kill me first...plus one of my dogs is 140lbs...and he would eat some scrawny chinese bastard for his dinner.
> 
> yet another reason for the west to dislike china. i guess they were short on meat for their rations...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

acestro said:


> Dbl post. oops


I totally disagree with that statement.









But seriously, yeah they evidently have been doing a lot of f*cking, along with India.:laugh: I dont know why I try to still 'moderate', I wasn't offended by anything personally. I just think there's been the usual p-fury cases of some folks being a little insensitive and some folks being a little sensitive. I guess that's life really.

I'm actually not cool with the eating of dogs but I do agree with the fact that this massacre is ignorant (I only posted that 4 times!







).
[/quote]

No I'm sorry you are totally wrong. 
I think people are just being too sensitive and others just need to eat some nachos or even better-







mmmmmmmm

And I was very offended by my own posting. And thats just not approperate.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Waffles? Hmmmm.... I must consider this....


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> on a different note.
> 
> dont bats and such carry rabies? so who's to say that the dogs were the cause? bats, rats...many animals are carriers of rabies...so why arent tens of thousands of rats and bats being slaughtered?


Well, rats dont carry rabies but many other animals can (raccoons, bats, etc.) and that's part of my point on how this is a horribly un-educated decision. 
[/quote]

Rats can carry rabies.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Fido The Great said:


> on a different note.
> 
> dont bats and such carry rabies? so who's to say that the dogs were the cause? bats, rats...many animals are carriers of rabies...so why arent tens of thousands of rats and bats being slaughtered?


Well, rats dont carry rabies but many other animals can (raccoons, bats, etc.) and that's part of my point on how this is a horribly un-educated decision. 
[/quote]

Rats can carry rabies.
[/quote]

Rad fido. You excell at missing the point. 
would you like to elaborate as to WHY they are allowed only 1 child per family?
Can you also enlighten us as to what the current issue of the male to female ratio in china is because of that law? What happens to a good number of female fetus's because of the 1 child per family law?

And of course there you went right to the "Well in the US" comment. You ever think maybe its because we have proper vaccinations for alot of common sicknesses that we don't need to go around with masks on? Or because our sanitary levels may JUST MAY be above the standard that they have there?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

acestro...make me some waffles.lol


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

wtf man


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Fido The Great said:


> on a different note.
> 
> dont bats and such carry rabies? so who's to say that the dogs were the cause? bats, rats...many animals are carriers of rabies...so why arent tens of thousands of rats and bats being slaughtered?


Well, rats dont carry rabies but many other animals can (raccoons, bats, etc.) and that's part of my point on how this is a horribly un-educated decision. 
[/quote]

Rats can carry rabies.
[/quote]
According to the CDC their has never been a case of a rat infecting a human with rabies


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> PGD...I live in metro-Detroit. It is very popular to hate on Canadians in my general area due to proximity. But I never reduce myself to bashing Canadians, even if a group of people is doing so. I have no legitimate beef with Canadians.
> 
> It seems that Dannybody is one of the most prejudiced people on this website. Which is funny because he seems to want to come off as a really free-spirited, open-minded guy. But his constant America-bashing lets people know his true colors.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a perfectly worded comment -cheers-
[/quote]










I love how you get so outraged by my "anti Americanism" but have yet yo call out blatant racist remarks made by certain members (who infact consider themselves devout Christians). Keep fightin the good war on your side of the 48th








[/quote]








i dont care what you think you know, its just good to see everyone finally recognising what ive seen in everyone of your posts since you've started here


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> instead of everyone seeing the error of humans, they see the error of a race.


Quote of the millenium!

People need to know that the human heart is the issue at hand in everything that is wrong with this blue earth!!



> Dippy, it's not directed at you mate....
> Now how about some more pics of your sweet planted tank ....
> Jay


Thanks Jay


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Puff said:


> Rats can carry rabies.


Not likely:



> Rabies from rats is very rare and has never been documented in the United States. However, a handful of cases of rabies from a rat bite have been recorded in Poland (Zmudziñski and Smreczak 1995, described in Wincewicz 2002), Israel (Gdalevich et al. 2000), Thailand (Kamoltham et al. 2002) and Surinam (Verlinde et al 1975).


and I imagine more than one or two folks have been bitten by rats...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

acestro said:


> Agreed, but the 'f*ck too much' and 'dirty' comments were easily assumed to be about race.
> 
> I actually see it as an issue of government. There is more likely than not at least 3 rabies cases in LA right now.:laugh: But our legal system doesn't allow for a dog massacre as a method of... 'treatment'?


actually, my comment about blacksunshine's post being ironic is not about the dogs. he said that the chinese are people that f*ck too much and don't care about spreading disease whereas people in america arent. HOW FUNNY! do you know how many hispanic families i see that walk around lugging 4 or 5 babies behind them? and how much STDs have spread because of ignorance towards that fact? don't put yourself or your people on a pedestal sunshine.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think both of you guys need to stop.

hyphen or Buffalo Bill?

Ron Mex, you left too much out of that poll of polls...

Xenon or Sweet Lu?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:laugh: sweet lu :laugh:


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Buffalo Bill said:


> Agreed, but the 'f*ck too much' and 'dirty' comments were easily assumed to be about race.
> 
> I actually see it as an issue of government. There is more likely than not at least 3 rabies cases in LA right now.:laugh: But our legal system doesn't allow for a dog massacre as a method of... 'treatment'?


actually, my comment about blacksunshine's post being ironic is not about the dogs. he said that the chinese are people that f*ck too much and don't care about spreading disease whereas people in america arent. HOW FUNNY! do you know how many hispanic families i see that walk around lugging 4 or 5 babies behind them? and how much STDs have spread because of ignorance towards that fact? don't put yourself or your people on a pedestal sunshine.
[/quote]

Lol. whatever 
This topic is about the lacking care for life in the country of China. Not how many babies a hispanic family has. Try to argue it. Whatever. You can't. The numbers tell the story. And 50,000 dogs are dead.

But I like how you tried to side track the topic at hand. That was cute. But really man if your going to make a statement about no one making racial comments or attacking a race why are you now hopping in and trying to point out hispanics? This isn't about hispanics. This isn't about americans in general either. But we do value life more then they do over there. Sorry I only base my OPINION off the fact that they do have lax guidelines for the way they not only treat animals but each other. 
Try and point out the flaws of other countries or People in general if you like but that dosen't change the facts of what happens in the country that we are actually talking about.

Like I've said, If you would like to pick apart flaws from different cultures perhaps you should create a new thread and tell us how shitty mexicans are or how shitty america in general is. That would be a fun debate. I'd be happy to either aggree with you on some points or tell you your wrong on others. 
Never did I say that America is perfect. However we don't go about killing animals in the street rather then dealing with the situation as it should be.

The real ironic thing here is you are so blinded by your desire to defend these people rather then just conceding to the fact that they still have a way to go in the area of human rights as well as animal rights.
Instead you would rather say "No wait. Lets not focus on that. look over there at those people!!"


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> Agreed, but the 'f*ck too much' and 'dirty' comments were easily assumed to be about race.
> 
> I actually see it as an issue of government. There is more likely than not at least 3 rabies cases in LA right now.:laugh: But our legal system doesn't allow for a dog massacre as a method of... 'treatment'?


actually, my comment about blacksunshine's post being ironic is not about the dogs. he said that the chinese are people that f*ck too much and don't care about spreading disease whereas people in america arent. HOW FUNNY! do you know how many hispanic families i see that walk around lugging 4 or 5 babies behind them? and how much STDs have spread because of ignorance towards that fact? don't put yourself or your people on a pedestal sunshine.
[/quote]

Lol. whatever 
This topic is about the lacking care for life in the country of China. Not how many babies a hispanic family has. Try to argue it. Whatever. You can't. The numbers tell the story. And 50,000 dogs are dead.

[/quote]

you're right, the topic isn't about babies. so why did you mention it then? why did you go off and claim that americans aren't a bunch of people that f*ck too much? maybe you ought to a little introspection before going off and posting.



> But I like how you tried to side track the topic at hand. That was cute. But really man if your going to make a statement about no one making racial comments or attacking a race why are you now hopping in and trying to point out hispanics? This isn't about hispanics. This isn't about americans in general either. But we do value life more then they do over there. Sorry I only base my OPINION off the fact that they do have lax guidelines for the way they not only treat animals but each other.
> Try and point out the flaws of other countries or People in general if you like but that dosen't change the facts of what happens in the country that we are actually talking about.


side track what topic? i simply replied to what you had to say, your post was the topic. i'm not making racial comments. i'm simply telling people to stop stereotyping and putting themselves above everyone else in the world. because quite plainly, america isn't rid of all of its problems either. do american's value life more? maybe so. but you can't compare america to china. two different nations with two different set of moral beliefs. aside from that, what makes your way more righter than theirs? because you're american? again, a typical train of thought found in america.



> Like I've said, If you would like to pick apart flaws from different cultures perhaps you should create a new thread and tell us how shitty mexicans are or how shitty america in general is. That would be a fun debate. I'd be happy to either aggree with you on some points or tell you your wrong on others.
> Never did I say that America is perfect. However we don't go about killing animals in the street rather then dealing with the situation as it should be.


are you so sure? do you know what happens to animals in the pound? theyre euthanized if no one adopts them. if they're found to be aggressive then they're euthanized. if they're pitbulls, they're euthanized. are you still sure that america doesn't go about killing animals in the street? just because we don't do it in the middle of the street with sticks, doesn't mean that it doesn't happen.



> The real ironic thing here is you are so blinded by your desire to defend these people rather then just conceding to the fact that they still have a way to go in the area of human rights as well as animal rights.
> Instead you would rather say "No wait. Lets not focus on that. look over there at those people!!"


where did i defend them or agree with what they're doing? maybe you ought to bother actually reading my posts before responding. because i blatantly admitted that what they did was wrong. that's not what the issue is here. i'm sick of everyone automatically referring to race or culture when someone does something wrong. when a radical islamic terrorist bombs a cafe, automatically all muslims are bad. and now, since koreans eat dogs, and the chinese government did this, all koreans in korea and chinese in china are sick fucks that need to be wiped off the earth.

there's public perception for you. i ONLY responded to this thread because i'm a mod and some of you have already taken sh*t too far with the comments. i don't give a sh*t what you have to debate about, all i give a sh*t is that people in the lounge stop acting like xenophobic bigots. i've been offended more than once in this thread already. so, while you might *think* i'm trying to sidetrack or distract for whatever reason you might want to conceive, you really have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Is this the part where the thread gets obligatorily locked?

Tom


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> Is this the part where the thread gets obligatorily locked?
> 
> Tom


i believe so, good chap

tally ho


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

do u think they tasted good?
:laugh:


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Buffalo Bill said:


> blah blah blah


If you don't like typical american way of thinking why are you in america?

If dogs are unwanted your right they are given a week sometimes 2 for someone to come claim them. And then they are HUMANELY euthinized. They are not taken into the street and beaten to death with sticks. And more so they are not taken from their owners while on a leash and beaten to death.
I apoligise if you are unable to see the diff. 
Not sure what you being a Mod has to do with sh*t. But do like how you used that as a reason for you to voice your concern about racial differences in this thread. Yet when threads bashing on other races pop up and people have a hey day. you seem to be silent. So from that can I assume your ok with people bashing other races aside from your own?

I never bashed either of the two countries. I simply pointed out that China has a ways to go as far as human and animal rights go. I used the way they treat humans to reinforce this view. And this story is another re-enforcement of that viewpoint.
For many many years the chinese goverment has treated its people like animals. Do you not aggree? Is this not a problem for you also? Is it that you don't feel that they need to have some restructuring as to how they look at each other and the animals that they keep? Or is it just that you don't feel that its ok for an american to voice their feelings on the subject?

You're right to some degree. They may have different morals. Who am I to say that their treatement is wrong? Well.. I'm me, and I have the right to say whatever I like. Because unlike there, here in the US we do have freedom of speach. And we are all entitled to voice our opinions. Never did I say to kill them all or anything of that nature. So you really should take those statements up with the posters of them. No me.

So whats up with the N-POTM?

BTW IBTL tho it would be sad if it did get locked....


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> blah blah blah


If you don't like typical american way of thinking why are you in america?
[/quote]








Poor Hyph.


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

no point in arguing with someone with an ethnocentric viewpoint, if you prejudiced bastards even know what that means.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> blah blah blah


Not sure what you being a Mod has to do with sh*t. But do like how you used that as a reason for you to voice your concern about racial differences in this thread. Yet when threads bashing on other races pop up and people have a hey day. you seem to be silent. So from that can I assume your ok with people bashing other races aside from your own?

[/quote]

ouch







 hyphen isnt chinese tho.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

MLK...that doesnt look like cigarette smoke to me!...

Tom


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> blah blah blah


If you don't like typical american way of thinking why are you in america?
[/quote]

because this is my country.



> If dogs are unwanted your right they are given a week sometimes 2 for someone to come claim them. And then they are HUMANELY euthinized. They are not taken into the street and beaten to death with sticks. And more so they are not taken from their owners while on a leash and beaten to death.
> I apoligise if you are unable to see the diff.
> Not sure what you being a Mod has to do with sh*t. But do like how you used that as a reason for you to voice your concern about racial differences in this thread. Yet when threads bashing on other races pop up and people have a hey day. you seem to be silent. So from that can I assume your ok with people bashing other races aside from your own?


maybe you have no idea about my leave of absence. in case you were unaware, i've been moving for the past 2 months, and have lived in 2 locations. and before you were even a twinkle in p-fury's eye, i was defending islam from the other close minded idiots of pfury, and no...i'm not muslim. so, get a clue because you have idea.

and, my being a mod has a LOT to do with this. the last time i checked it was the mod's duty to keep filth out. that's what i intend on doing.



> I never bashed either of the two countries. I simply pointed out that China has a ways to go as far as human and animal rights go. I used the way they treat humans to reinforce this view. And this story is another re-enforcement of that viewpoint.
> For many many years the chinese goverment has treated its people like animals. Do you not aggree? Is this not a problem for you also? Is it that you don't feel that they need to have some restructuring as to how they look at each other and the animals that they keep? Or is it just that you don't feel that its ok for an american to voice their feelings on the subject?


i completely agree. i have never liked or sided with the chinese government. their lack of organization and disregard for their people makes me sick. but that's not exactly what you said. the first response from you was "we aren't a bunch of people that f*ck too much and don't care about spreading disease." read that and tell me how that comes off? in fact america IS full of people that f*ck too much and spread disease. if we weren't, there wouldn't be a need for venereal disease treatment centers, birth control and abstinence campaigns. our population wouldn't be booming as much as it nows if we were so concerned about overpopulation.

sure, american's can voice their opinions. but, do it in a respectable manner that does NOT offend other members, as this thread already has. and keep from bashing other ethnicities, which several people have already done. but you know, i wish the american people would take their angst towards other nations and redirect it at their own. spending all this time bitching about other nations issues when we have our own to resolve.



> You're right to some degree. They may have different morals. Who am I to say that their treatement is wrong? Well.. I'm me, and I have the right to say whatever I like. Because unlike there, here in the US we do have freedom of speach. And we are all entitled to voice our opinions. Never did I say to kill them all or anything of that nature. So you really should take those statements up with the posters of them. No me.
> 
> So whats up with the N-POTM?
> 
> BTW IBTL tho it would be sad if it did get locked....


You seem to think I'm singling you out.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

acestro said:


> So whats up with the N-POTM?


Owch, that's low.









btw, what IS up with that?


----------



## LeeMan1 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thats just sick


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Frankly. I really don't fee like responding with yet another page long response. I've said all I give a damn to on this subject.

Whatever. Do your job mod.Clean up this thread. Clean up any others that have raciest remarks. 
There's plenty to be found. That does include any Canadians bashing Americans too. Don't ferget Americans get bashed more here then any other culture. So lets not be one sided about it. If you want to head off on a mission defending racial rights here on P-fury. Do so. But do so with an even hand. Not just when the bug bites you or it hits close to home.

BTW you responded and quoted MY text. So there for you were singleing me out. 
And you did go above and beyond just being a Mod cleaning up come "raciest" As you percived them comments. They were not really raciest. Just breif points that China has an overgrown population. And that some of modern days worst deseases happen to also come from there.

But you went above and beyond cleaning the thread. You are participating in this argument. So there for again your position as a mod really has little to do with OUR little debate. 
But really. I still stand behind my viewpoint on the culture. Don't like it thats fine. You don't have to. But your not going to tell me I'm not allowed to have my opinions or to voice them in a topic into that they pertain to.

And I'm out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

Bashing the American gov't and its policy isnt being racist. No tears for you.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

people are getting


SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD in this thread


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ah, selective reading is so funny. people only see what they want to see and neglect the facts. that's people for you.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> ah, selective reading is so funny. people only see what they want to see and neglect the facts. that's people for you.


Oh soo true..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hall of Fame


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

w000t


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow people this is pathetic. We started talking about a ridiculous slaughter of dogs due to a government policy that is retarded and child-like at its best. With that as material to discuss, people have managed to show their arrogence again and turn this into a discussion about race and the place of mods. Lets get back on track to the point and leave the arrogence behind for a while...



jaejae said:


> Actually Mike, I am not Korean. My wife is however and I have lived in Korea for over 4 years now. We are actually expecting our first child this December....
> 
> Mike, I know it's upsetting but it's also important to remember that even though we may find it despicable, for many Koreans it is the same as eating beef or pork. My problem is not with Koreans eating dogs per se (although I would never do it and can't bare to think about it), it's with the methods of slaughter and the cruel and terrible abuse the dogs (and cats) go through before ending up in the pot, or the kettle..... this is my biggest gripe....it is honestly disgusting to think that animals should suffer for the pseudo-scientific reasons i mentioned before...
> 
> ...


Jay never meant any disrespect towards you or Korea as a whole. My point was aimed at the practice of how dogs are slaughtered. My thoughts are that cultures have their own beleifs, and I for one am obviously VERY against the consumption of dog meat, its something I would never do under any circumstances, I hold dogs as family, not food. That said, I can respect that it might be in some people's culture to consume dog meat, and as much as I disagree with that and as far as I would be willing to go to prevent this practice from happening, I would not slander an entire race for the practice of their cultures past (but I will deem it disgusting and barbaric in my opinion).

That said, my comment was more directed at the manner in which they slaughter dogs. Hanging a dog upside down and beating it to death with a stick is barbaric to say the least, and my previous comments were directed at this practice, in the same way my comments on China were directed at the manner in which they killed the dogs, not to mention to policy that went into the slaughter..."we had some rabies cases so lets kill as many dogs as possible." Thats as ignorant as saying something like "Theres been alot of Aids cases, lets kill as many africans/african americans as possible. Its stupid and doesnt make sense.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Fargo said:


> Tom, I quoted DIppy Eggs, not you.
> 
> I actually paddle with Americans a lot of times, and let them KEEP ME FROM DROWNING. Lol.* I * *have a lot of problems with America,* *but not so many with Americans*. And there is a big difference there. I have a lot of problems with Canada too, I dont go around kicking people in the balls all day, actually I would say in my INTERpersonal life, I am quite a progressive and peaceful citizen. Poilitics, like religion, are mere personal issues that I do not use in my judgement of peeope unless they take it to an extreme level.


I don't know how to quote a couple pages back Danny, but your comment about how Americans would take it in reflection to the above statement you will see you are twisting your words. You implied ALL AMERICANS and when asked to defend your statement your reduce and twist your words to appear as you though you like us and count on us. Not trying to bash you at all, but perhaps thinking of your statement further down the road.









And to quote Tupac, "I ain't mad atch ya, I gotten nothing but love for ya."


----------

